# Philip Nel offering some interesting Halloween music selections



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Philip Nel is putting up song selections for Halloween 2010 on his blog, Nine Kinds of Pie - all listenable & downloadable. He's not on the Countdown to Halloween list so I thought I would mention it here. Some standards, but also a number of songs or versions I hadn't heard before, and all fun and interesting. He's going to be doing seven entries - this is the link to #3:

http://www.philnel.com/2010/10/16/halloween3/


----------

